# Any good road rides near Lincoln City, Ore.?



## Barkdog (Jul 15, 2005)

We're headed to Devil's Lake (near Lincoln City, Oregon) for a few days. I'm pretty sure there are no good moutain-bike trails, so I'm bringin' the road bike...

Anyone know of any good road routes nearby? 

I'm hoping to get in a few 1 to 3 hour rides... hills are most welcome, but I'm not too excited about battling traffic / traffic lights on 101 through town. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

I get confused about all the coastal places, but I'd look at a map and look for any non-highway heading east through the coast range. You might have to go 10-15 miles north or south to start.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

I think your best bet would be to bring the mtb and hit some of the logging/forest roads. When I was riding down 101 I took a day off in Lincoln City and did some exploring but there weren't many side rides that went for any distance. YMMV but Mark is probably on to something if you want to ride up or down 101 for a little ways.


----------



## bikejr (Jul 30, 2004)

We just stayed in Newport the week of July 4th. Not a lot of road riding options. I rode out 20 for a few miles, then up north on a fairly deserted highway (229), which goes back up north and hooks back up with 101 just south of Lincoln City. This road is fairly deserted (the further north you get the more deserted it seems), has a few minor climbs and some areas of the road are nice and recently paved, others not as smooth but not bad. Shoulders are come and go, but traffic is so light it isn't that big of a deal on this road. The only town to speak of is Siletz which is more towards the 20 side of the road. There are periodic houses/farms and such on this road, and you do see some vehicles occasionally so you don't feel totally isolated, but probably not the best place for a break down. I dunno if cell phone service would work or not. I didn't have any problems so I never tried. This loop from our hotel was 58 miles. By far the biggest hill on the ride was the Otter Crest climb on 101 itself (I didn't take the bypass). I suspect the bypass skips some of the climbing based on where it comes out. 

You could also ride up 18 east a ways I guess or just north or south on 101. From where you are (basically at the north end of town), you ride north you don't have to mess through town. The road does go inland though and you won't be by the coast. I have never ridden this section. Going south you will have to negotiate through the entire town which goes for some miles along 101. Where you finally break out is near where highway 229 heads off and it is nicer riding after that. 

In general in nice weather the wind will kind of be blowing out of the west/NW, so more of a tailwind chance if going north to south when near the coast. Plus in general the shoulders are better going south.


----------



## Barkdog (Jul 15, 2005)

*Thanks everybody!*

I really appreciate the replies.


----------

